# PLEASE HELP find BROOK - Stolen Choc Labrador



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

Brook, our much loved chocolate labrador, was taken from our garden in Lancaster, Lancashire on the 16th April.
We suspect he has been stolen for breeding purposes, and could be anywhere in the country by now. Please can everyone look out for him.
Aged 4, he has a small white fleck on his chest and a slight kink in his tail.
He is a barker, entire and not chipped!
We are offering a £2'000 reward for his safe return.
Please join his fb group 'FIND BROOK' and help us to get him back home.
Thank you, Caroline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lmel7oRIKA


----------



## SmartieBean09 (18 July 2011)

Have requested to join.

Big hugs and lots of good luck vibes.  Hope you find him x


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

THank you so much!!
PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP WITH YOUR FACEBOOK FRIENDS!!


----------



## Double_choc_lab (18 July 2011)

OMG that is so sad.  I obviously have a soft spot (look at my name!). Although we aren't near you I'll still look out - I always look at other choccies.  Will join facebook page.

Best of luck


----------



## You Wont Forget Me (18 July 2011)

Oh no. Hope you find him!


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

Thank you so much - it is very sad but with the help of people he may be returned safe and sound! x


----------



## sula (18 July 2011)

I do hope you find him.  I`ve seen the posters around the district and wondered what the background was.  A very much loved boy, obviously.  Good luck in your search.  Hopefully someone will have seen something or know someone who has.

Do keep us updated, please.


----------



## darkhorse123 (18 July 2011)

Fb page added and shared - i do hope he is home soon x


----------



## Double_choc_lab (18 July 2011)

worth a phone call or google.  Try the Many Tears Rescue Sanctuary in Carmarthen.  I think they mainly get theirs from "puppy farms" but they have lots of pictures online and I'm sure would be willing to keeep an eye out.


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

Thank you! every little bit of help will be appreciated x


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

Chooster said:



			Brook, our much loved chocolate labrador, was taken from our garden in Lancaster, Lancashire on the 16th April.
We suspect he has been stolen for breeding purposes, and could be anywhere in the country by now. Please can everyone look out for him.
Aged 4, he has a small white fleck on his chest and a slight kink in his tail.
He is a barker, entire and not chipped!
We are offering a £2'000 reward for his safe return.
Please join his fb group 'FIND BROOK' and help us to get him back home.
Thank you, Caroline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lmel7oRIKA

Click to expand...

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP WITH YOUR FACEBOOK FRIENDS!!


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP WITH YOUR FACEBOOK FRIENDS!!


----------



## kal40 (18 July 2011)

Good luck with your search.  It must be awful for you, I miss our chocolate lab even when she is out with my OH so I can't imagine how you feel.

Finger, toes and everything crossed that you find him soon.


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

Thank you, we have everything crossed! and with so much support out there hopefully Brook will be reunited soon 


PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP WITH YOUR FACEBOOK FRIENDS WHERE POSSIBLE


----------



## quirky (18 July 2011)

I posted about Brook about 6 weeks ago.
Glad to see your post has had more response 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=460366


----------



## Chooster (18 July 2011)

The more the merrier hey  everybody pulling together will hopefully being Brook back.
Have you joined the facebook page?
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/groups/104217123000692?ap=1

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE CLIP WITH YOUR FACEBOOK FRIENDS WHERE POSSIBLE!!


----------



## Cuffey (18 July 2011)

I cant see him on Dogs Lost
Found him

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=29259


----------



## quirky (18 July 2011)

He's been on there since he was lost:

http://www.doglost.co.uk/dog_blog.php?dogId=29259


----------



## Chooster (19 July 2011)

Thank you everyone please keep adding friends and sharing the youtube clip - your help is greatly appreciated  

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE THE YOUTUBE VIDEO WITH FRIENDS WHERE POSSIBLE!


----------



## canteron (19 July 2011)

It breaks my heart to see this, if anyone stole my Labradors I would never stop searching.

These are two things I would do, if there are/have been any travellers in the area, I would track them down and give them a poster highlighting the reward.  To be honest they have eyes where we don't have eyes and your never know.

The other thing I would do is search all the newspapers for Chocolate Labrador puppies, ring everyone of them and ask whether Brook might be the father - and mention that there is a reward.

Both long shots, but there are possibly two areas of life that Facebook won't reach?


----------



## Chooster (19 July 2011)

Thank you everyone 

Canteron - thank you very much for your suggestions - wrt the travelling community this angle has been covered and we have started to post on traveller websites. 
The 'find brook' facebook page has seen and increase in members since posting in these forums so hopefully the word will spread far and wide


----------



## indie999 (19 July 2011)

perhaps try and advertise on some of the horse for sale websites that sell vanners etc the reward may tempt someone out there to dob them in...is he chipped etc?

I sincerely hope you get him back.......


----------



## Twinkle Twinkle (19 July 2011)

I am sorry you have lost Brook l do hope you find him.


----------



## Honey08 (19 July 2011)

Really hope that you get him back.

Would it be worth posting on the Lancs labrador rescue forum, so that fellow lab fans, and the rescue, who come into contact with a large no of vets and kennels etc?  Their website is www.homealabrador.net, I think.


----------



## Chooster (19 July 2011)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, they have all been taken on board, its so hard getting the word far and wide but every avenue is being explored.
Your help and kind words are greatly appreciated


----------



## Chooster (19 July 2011)

PLEASE PLEASE SHARE WITH YOUR FRIENDS AND SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## Chooster (20 July 2011)

Hi everyone - the last 24hrs has seen an increase in members to the find brook fb page -  thank you for all your help and spreading the word xx


----------



## smellsofhorse (20 July 2011)

How terrible, hope you find him soon.


----------



## teresagarsden (20 July 2011)

Added on facebook please keep us updated.. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Naryafluffy (20 July 2011)

Chooster said:



			Brook, our much loved chocolate labrador, was taken from our garden in Lancaster, Lancashire on the 16th April.
We suspect he has been stolen for breeding purposes, and could be anywhere in the country by now. Please can everyone look out for him.
Aged 4, he has a small white fleck on his chest and a slight kink in his tail.
He is a barker, entire and not chipped!
We are offering a £2'000 reward for his safe return.
Please join his fb group 'FIND BROOK' and help us to get him back home.
Thank you, Caroline
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Lmel7oRIKA

Click to expand...

Don't know if you've already done this, but have you posted this on the Dogs Forum, might be useful to post there as well.


----------



## ukulele girl (20 July 2011)

Aww, I'm so sorry  I joined your Facebook group! Have you considered asking some of the people with litters of labs around your area (there's quite a few in Lancs at the moment, I've noticed) if they've been offered a chocolate lab as a stud dog? Might be worth giving them a ring to ask. I really hope Brook is home safe and sound as soon as possible!


----------



## cyberhorse (20 July 2011)

Will add Brook on Facebook. I have seen the posters, we drive through Cockerham on the way to the horses at Pilling. If you need any posters putting up round where I live (South Lakes) just let me know. Good Luck xx


----------



## Chooster (20 July 2011)

Nearly 50 new members have joined the Find Brook fb page over the past 24hrs - it is very possible that some of these people are yourselves or people who have joined as a result of your sharing so THANK YOU!! 

If anyone would like or be kind enough to distribute posters please email your address to carolinehoyles@hotmail.co.&#8203;uk
or you can access a printable copy at 
http://www.doglost.co.uk/poster.php?dogId=29259

Puppies and parentage are being investigated also but keep your suggestions coming!

Thank you everyone


----------



## millhouse (20 July 2011)

So hope you find him soon.  Massive good luck.


----------



## Chooster (20 July 2011)

Thank you so much


----------



## AFlapjack (20 July 2011)

I really hope you manage to find him soon.

I have joined the Facebook group and will share the video on my page too.


----------



## Chooster (20 July 2011)

Goldencob we have no leads what so ever, its like he just vanished  but its great that so many are looking and sharing information hopefully we will have a lead soon! thank you for asking 

Alice - thank you!


----------



## Chooster (21 July 2011)

Well the Find Brook fb page has really starting buzzing so thank you for any contributions you have made to this - people power is the greatest tool! Thank you everyone - come home Brook!x


----------



## Chooster (22 July 2011)

Great support still being received through the increased members on the Find Brook FB page thank you everyone


----------



## GingerCat (25 July 2011)

Choc labs seem to be a favourite target for thieves.

A friend had her two chocs (mum and son) stolen from her garden 

I hope you see yours back safe and sound


----------



## Chooster (26 July 2011)

Thank you for your comments and help ev1 
Yes I have heard of a few Choc Labs going missing but its very suprising how many dogs in general are being stolen!
Thank you I havent posted in the Dogs Forum but I will now!


----------



## Chooster (29 July 2011)

Thank you everyone for joining the fb page, its growing in numbers and increasing the chances of Brook being found and returned home!


----------



## Chooster (2 August 2011)

Brook is still missing  but the response to the fb page has been great with now over 2000 members so hopefully with cross posting amongst friends the numbers are growing by the day and hopefully Brook will be home soon  thank you everyone!!


----------



## Chooster (3 August 2011)

Brook is still missing but thank you everyone who has joined or helped in the search! your continued support is much appreciated


----------



## Chooster (27 August 2011)

Brook is still missing but thank you for ev1 who is helping in the search, hopefully some day soon he will return home where he belongs xx


----------



## sula (27 August 2011)

I hope so too.  Had a good look around at all the choc labs at Chipping show today but I guess that`s probably too close to home - or is it?


----------



## mulledwhine (27 August 2011)

Bump


----------



## Chooster (27 August 2011)

There are eyes looking out for Brook everywhere and he could be literally anywhere, close to home or far away - every little helps


----------



## Chooster (31 August 2011)

Hi guys! here is the new video of Brook - increase reward of £5,000 please share and help spread the word! thank you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Zy6uyJU-PI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## canteron (31 August 2011)

I keep hoping to hear good news about Brook - I am sure one day I will read that he has been found, but in the meantime, I have shared the link.


----------



## Chooster (31 August 2011)

thank you canteron everyone is so kind


----------



## Holly Hocks (31 August 2011)

I'm in South Cumbria - I've seen the photos and lost posters round Scout Scar area....everyone in the area is well aware...I hope you find him soon.


----------



## Chooster (31 August 2011)

Thank you Holly


----------



## Nettle123 (1 September 2011)

bump


----------



## Sarah1 (1 September 2011)

Bump

Only just saw this post - so, so, sorry to hear he's missing, we too have a chocolate lab & can't imagine how terrible you feel.  We're North Notts/South Yorks area but will keep a really close eye out.  A guy I work with breeds labs and does lots of showing and has lots of contacts I'll make sure he sees this & lets everyone know to keep their eyes peeled at shows etc.

Really, really hope we hear some good news about Brook soon x


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 September 2011)

Your video made me cry!  Have joined and shared, good luck x


----------



## Chooster (14 September 2011)

Bumping to refresh??


----------



## Chooster (30 September 2011)

Hello everyone, Brook is still missing, 5 long months he has been gone now and not a single clue as to his whereabouts - the reward has been raised to £5,000 in the hope that someone, somewhere will come forward! PLEASE PLEASE can you share his video across as many internet sites you can think of/or are members of and you can find more information at his fb page Find Brook! thank you such much for your help so far!


----------



## Miss L Toe (30 September 2011)

Someone must have seen this dog, he is fairly distinctive, can you email all the vets in the UK,  and ask them to put up a photo


----------



## nixxyz (30 September 2011)

done and done  hope it helps x


----------



## TopTotty (1 October 2011)

bump


----------



## Chooster (4 October 2011)

Thank you Sarah that is very kind of you, anyone with connections to labs is a good person to be made aware!
Everyone is so kind in helping spread the word and its so frustrating knowing how far and wide the word has spread but still not a single lead!!
MrsD - we have gone through phonebooks and emailed and posted posters to all vets within - so the majority of vets in the uk are aware!

If anyone has any ideas how we could raise the profile of brook in anyway, we would love to hear from you!! 

Please keep sharing! 

Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## Chooster (25 October 2011)

Still no nearer to finding Brook even though the whole country seems to be aware of the Find Brook campaign  - the help from everyone is endless and so heartlifting and hopefully that break will come soon and Brook will be home for Christmas


----------



## Angelz (25 October 2011)

Oh I hope he's home for Christmas!  Good luck with yor search, U've done everything possible to get your boy home x


----------



## indie999 (25 October 2011)

oh sorry your dog has still not been found. How sad I remember reading this post. 

Have you let gun dog groups etc/contact dog wardens etc/ stud dog advertising web sites etc too. Am sure you have already done this.

Target puppy buyers and ask them to contact you if the Sire fits the description for you to follow up with view to reward for information etc. There are lots of stud dog sites etc that also sell puppies in UK.

Sending you real good luck with your search.


----------



## Ella19 (25 October 2011)

I'll keep an eye out in surrey, we just opened a brand new vet practice, its more likely if they were round here they'd use us,as brand new unknown clients than another. Best of luck in finding him, I'm guessing he's not microchipped?


----------



## Chooster (26 October 2011)

Thank you everyone for your help! Yes we have been in touch with other lab forums/gundogs, researching all ads for studs/puppys etc. I do believe we have all angles covered but that lucky break is evading us 
Thanks for watching out in your vets - posters can be downloaded from doglost.co.uk
Thank you all again


----------



## Bearsmum (26 October 2011)

You have done so much and as an avid Lab lover I wish you all the very best. 

I live in Norfolk and was on holiday in the lakes last week and spotted a poster for Brook in a pet shop just outside Winderemere,  (we were on holiday with friends from Elgin as well so they now know about him ) so your message is reaching far and wide.

Really really hope you get him home.

JDx


----------



## Fii (26 October 2011)

I have sent a request to your fb , i am in Dorset, but more eyes further afield wont hurt.
 Really, really hope you hear something soon!!


----------



## Chooster (26 October 2011)

Thank you Bearsmum and Fii


----------



## Chooster (28 October 2011)

Please keep sharing with your friends thank you


----------



## Ranyhyn (28 October 2011)

Still hoping your lovely boy finds his way home Chooster


----------



## Chooster (28 October 2011)

Hi everyone, Brook now has a website, another attempt to raise awareness 
http://www.findbrook.co.uk/

Thank you


----------



## Chooster (14 November 2011)

Hello everyone, I just thought I would bump this post to keep the awareness going and hopfully attract some new members to the Find Brook fb page, as I mentioned in the earlier post we have a new website dedicated to Brook - please share with anyone you think would be interested or could help in anyway!
Regards


----------



## indie999 (14 November 2011)

Bump


----------



## Chooster (30 November 2011)

Over 7 months now since Brook was taken and it was his 5th Birthday last week- hope he had a good day wherever he is 
Please continue to share his video and information and help get him home for Christmas!!


----------



## Equinus (30 November 2011)

I really feel for you. It must be so worrying not knowing what happened to him.
Have sent the link to Lab Rescue NW to remind them all again.


----------



## meandmrblue (30 November 2011)

hope you find him soon,added to fb


----------



## Wigglypigs (30 November 2011)

I had already joined on Facebook. Can only assume the pearson who has Brook is keeping him well hidden, they must have gotten wind of your campaign. Let's hope their greed is their downfall and the lure of a reward gets him back. Huge congratulations for refusing to give up


----------



## Rocky715 (30 November 2011)

Have shared on my FB page. Good luck xx


----------



## Chooster (13 December 2011)

Brooks new Christmas Appeal - Please Help Find Brook 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eiRC7yHhFvI&feature=youtu.be

Thank you to everyone so far for your messages and cross posting please share his new Christmas Appeal!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 December 2011)

Cant believe you still havnt found your lovely boy, if I could magic him back for you I would. I look at every choc Lab I meet to see if he has the tell tale white hairs and kinked tail, it would be lovely to get him home for Xmas.


----------



## Chooster (13 December 2011)

Thank you so much  Its certainly not through lack of trying! day in day out for the past 8 months 
Thank you again !


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 December 2011)

I have shared the link on my fb page, I can't imagine how you must feel.


----------



## Chooster (13 December 2011)

Thank you Murphysminder your help is very much appreciated! 
x


----------



## BBH (14 December 2011)

Chooster said:



			Thank you Murphysminder your help is very much appreciated! 
x
		
Click to expand...

My dog went missing for last winter and I was distraught thinking that was it,  but she was recovered 3 weeks later. All the time there is no news of a body there is hope.

Please don't lose hope.
x


----------



## Chooster (7 January 2012)

Thank you, the search continues on a 24/7 basis and the hope is still as strong as ever  x


----------



## Ella19 (7 January 2012)

Hi chooster the lab on my post is a neutered male and chipped to a horsham address prior to 2010. Sorry its not him but I will keep my eye out in practice for brook incase he turns up down south.


----------



## Chooster (7 January 2012)

Thank you so much for replying ella, I did think it would be a long shot but we cant miss the opportunities  its great that you are now aware and we have another pair of eyes in the search for Brook - thank you again


----------



## Chooster (7 January 2012)

Ella19 - you mentioned two labs - was the second lab female??  x


----------



## dingle12 (8 January 2012)

Have you had any leads or sightings? really hope you get some news is he on doglost?


----------



## Chooster (13 January 2012)

Hi, no still no concrete leads at the moment, a few crank calls etc but nothing that appears real  Brook is on doglost and most if not all other missing dog databases!! xx


----------



## Chooster (12 February 2012)

We are still searching hard for Brook - please can you keep sharing the youtube vid with your friends where possible and you can join the ever growing 'Find Brook' family on Facebook! 
Thank you everyone


----------



## Tiffany (12 February 2012)

Your video is so moving,  I really hope you find him.


----------



## Lanky Loll (13 February 2012)

Really hope you hear something positive soon.  I posted on your wall about Lily who went missing last week and who we've still heard nothing on, will cross post Brook on my FB too.


----------



## Chooster (29 February 2012)

Hello everyone, the search for Brook goes on! 10months now but the search is as intensive today as it was on day one, there are many fabulous people who work daily searching ads, postering areas, calling rescue centres and spreading the word and sharing Brooks video with fb friends and for this we are truly grateful.

We do have some areas in Oxfordshire that we feel need postered but we have been unsuccessful in finding anyone local to these places who could assist - If there are any persons reading this who are local to the following areas and would be willing to put up posters please could you contact me either via this site or through the Find Brook fb page.
Areas needing postered in Oxfordshire:
Longworth, Foxill, Stanford in the vale, Longcot, Uffington, Kingston lisle, and Wantage.

Thank you to everyone who has shared Brooks information already, it is only a matter of time until the right persons falls upon the information so please please can you continue to share Brooks video with your friends!

 Thank you so much


----------



## Chooster (11 March 2012)

Hi Everyone, is there any lovely kind forum members that could help with putting up some posters around areas in Oxfordshire as mentioned in my previous post? thank you  x


----------



## Chooster (6 April 2012)

Hi again everyone, still no news on Brook  and the 16th of April will mark 1 year since he was taken! we are still as committed today as we were 12 months ago to finding him! we have introduced another FB page designed to provide members with updates straight to their newsfeed enabling us to reach the vast audience with updates but more importantly ask for information/help! The current group has nearly 4k members but we rely on people checking the group for updates etc and it is possible that our appeals for help etc. are missed by a significant number of Brookies given the times they look in etc. so hopefully this new page will mean more people aware/updated more of the time!
Please join our new page at http://tinyurl.com/&#8203;FindBrookGroup 
Thank you so much in advance


----------



## touchstone (6 April 2012)

Chooster said:



			Hi again everyone, still no news on Brook  and the 16th of April will mark 1 year since he was taken! we are still as committed today as we were 12 months ago to finding him! we have introduced another FB page designed to provide members with updates straight to their newsfeed enabling us to reach the vast audience with updates but more importantly ask for information/help! The current group has nearly 4k members but we rely on people checking the group for updates etc and it is possible that our appeals for help etc. are missed by a significant number of Brookies given the times they look in etc. so hopefully this new page will mean more people aware/updated more of the time!
Please join our new page at http://tinyurl.com/&#8203;FindBrookGroup 
Thank you so much in advance


Click to expand...

Tried to join, but your link isn't working?


----------



## Chooster (7 April 2012)

Hi everyone, apologies for the non working link posted above in my appeal post - please use this link to the new FB page for helping to FIND BROOK!! 
http://tinyurl.com/FindBrook
thank you


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 April 2012)

Whenever I see a choc Lab I always check for those white hairs and kink in his tail, cant believe he still hasnt been found.

Good luck with your search and hope Brook is home soon.


----------



## Chooster (25 May 2012)

Thank you Dobie, so many people out there checking out chocolate labs its amazing that he hasnt been found! you have to conclude that he is tucked up in an outbuilding somewhere or similar and thats where we have to rely on service providers postmen, delivery guys, coalmen etc etc to keep there eyes out! so many wonderful people helping but still he isnt home 
Please everyone share the word for Brook!!
xxxx


----------



## Chooster (25 May 2012)

The link above I posted doesnt appear to be working  If you are on FB then Find Brook is the group page and its the one with nearly 4000 members or the page with 900 members. details can be found on the video! 
Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Chooster (12 June 2012)

Hi everyone, we still continue to search for Brook, its over a year now since the handsome boy was taken and we wont give up on him! I'm here again to appeal for your help if you can.
We recently heard from someone who found themselves in a similar situation and they had success in finding their beloved dog 14 months after it went missing, many miles from home, they attributed the success to the amount of information they received following the postering of as many Post Offices in the country they could find! Post Offices are visited by most people (old and young) given the vast range of services they offer and therefore is probably one of the best places to advertise/appeal. 
Following this information we have decided to try and poster as many Post Offices in the country as we can but it will be a major task given the amount of Post Offices there are, SO this is why we are appealling to everyone/anyone interested in finding Brook to help us by seeking to put up a Poster in their local Post Offices. Posters can be sent to anyone willing to help or can be found shortly on the FB group Find Brook along with a covering letter where people are willing to post!
If you think you can help us with this HUGE task please pop along the the FB group or make contact through this site!
Thank you so much to those who have already offered help in the past by sharing Brooks information through many channels - your help is so much appreciated.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 June 2012)

I will do this later and put up in my 2 local Post Offices, do hope it helps bring your lovely boy home. x


----------



## Chooster (12 June 2012)

Thank you Dobiegirl


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (12 June 2012)

I'd be happy to put posters up too, (Essex/Suffolk area) can you link me details please?


----------



## Chooster (12 June 2012)

Thank you Blazingsaddles, we are just finalising the poster/letter and hope to have it all ready sometime this week then I will let you know the details/post link for you! Thank you again


----------



## Bearsmum (12 June 2012)

Count me in - Norfolk based - but will also rope in the kids who are in London & Sheffield.

High time Brook came home.

JDx


----------



## Chooster (13 June 2012)

Hi folks, we gave uploaded  a poster and covering letter onto the Find Brook fb group  for distribution to post offices - those of you who have offered to help and are not members of Find Brook, please let me know via pm if you need a poster sent to you either by post or email and I will oblige!
If you manage to put up posters please can you advise where (postcode) of the post office so we can tick it off on our list - oooh we are very organised LOL!!
Thank you sooooo much for your help everyone!
Regards


----------



## Chooster (15 June 2012)

Hi everyone, if you are willing and able to distribute a poster to your local post offices we would love to hear from you! we are determined to give this campaign our upmost dedication in the hope it will return our gorgeous boy Brook. Please feel free to PM me with your email or address and I will get a poster to you, thank you to those of you who have already offered your help, I cant stress enough how grateful we are. thank you


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (15 June 2012)

Have pm'd you.


----------



## Dobiegirl (15 June 2012)

Me too, just a thought what about railway stations, the volume of people going through there it would be a shame to miss a mass market.


----------



## Chooster (16 June 2012)

great idea dobiesgirl, we shall add that to our 'where next' list assuming we need the list after our post office mission! Thank you xx


----------



## Chooster (16 June 2012)

Hey! thank you everyone, just to let those of you who have pm'd me that I have emailed your posters or dropped them in the post! Thank you so much!


----------



## Chooster (30 June 2012)

Hi everyone, just another huge thank you to those of you who have requested poster/letters to assist us in our Find Brook, Poster Post Offices campaign we have had great feedback so far from the post offices in receipt of our posters and many new members joining the fb page as a result of seeing a poster in a post office! this is exactly what we prayed for and its hopefully only a matter of time until that person with key information walks into a post office! We still are desperate for help with postering or donations to help poster as the costs associated with covering the uk are huge! We have added a section on the post office campaign onto Brooks website and I have attached the link below so you will be able to follow our success and perhaps help if you can 

http://www.findbrook.co.uk/&#8203;PO.aspx

Again a huge thank you to all those that have offered help so far, we cant thank you enough


----------



## Chooster (24 August 2012)

Still no sign of the gorgeous chocolate boy, bumping for awareness


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 August 2012)

So sorry you have no further news. I was speaking to a friend the other week and she said oh I forgot to tell you there is a poster of a lovely dog in the local post office who is lost. It turns out it was one of Brooks that I had given them, so people are seeing them and taking notice.


----------



## Chooster (25 August 2012)

Oh thank you Dobiesgirl for helping with the PO campaign, its great to have more feedback too!! Its amazing how many people are obviously aware and still so frustrating that he cant be found. The PO campaign has brought so many phone calls, positivity and offers of help its amazing, we are still bashing on with it as we still have nearly 50% of Post Offices to go, we cant afford to miss any because you just dont know if someone will see one and happen to know or tell someone who may know where Brook is!! thank you for updating us and thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Mince Pie (18 September 2012)

Is this Brooke?


----------



## Chooster (19 October 2012)

Hi, sorry for the delay in replying.
Thank you for posting but unfortunately it isnt Brook


----------



## Fii (21 October 2012)

Still no news, how sad  , every time i see you post i hope it's good news!


----------

